# Old Milwaukee Smoker



## mossymo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hoping someone here is familar with where I can purchase one of these and/or what they retail for? Found this one for sale and the guy is firm at $200.











Have a few good friends that try to meet annually for a weekend at a friend’s fishing cabin. The friend that owns the cabin is a big fan of collecting Old Milwaukee memorabilia and I was thinking it would be nice if us other guys picked this up for him to have at his cabin as a conversation piece. I am 99% sure it would never be used and would sit inside the cabin.


----------



## brae (Mar 16, 2010)

No offense but to me it looks like a modified NASCAR gas can   LOL


----------



## rdknb (Mar 16, 2010)

yep it does, cool in an odd way


----------



## brae (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is one for sale for $200obo

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/...?f=58&p=658876


----------



## garyt (Mar 16, 2010)

as a grill of any sort no, as a gift for a friend that is up to you, I cant believe it is worth that much or will ever go up in value. Check Ebay,


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 16, 2010)

That thing is cool, I'm sure it would make a great conversation piece, but why on earth wouldn't you want to use it, just picture some tbs coming out of that thing... awesome. I have some guitars that are rare and collectible, but they were made to be played, so I play them. If it can smoke food, use it.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 16, 2010)

Neat looking smoker....


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Moss, I have seen them for the same price on Craigs list with both the Mizzou and KU colors.  Must be a good friend, thats a fair piece of money.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 16, 2010)

Brae
That is th eone I am looking at, just thought the price seemed high for what you get.

garyt
Checked eBay and Google before I posted.

davidmcg
The friend is very generous with his cabin to his friends. I have 3 other friends of ours I am hoping will like the idea and want to go in together on it for him.


----------



## jdt (Mar 17, 2010)

I would bet there is a 8 under that old mill sign as these were bud promotions for little E. I remember signing up for one even though I thought it was very small diameter for a grill. The dude that owns the patent on it may be able to help steer you towards someone manufacturing them

*John D Griffard* (217) 228-3210 1022 Kochs Ln,*Quincy, IL* 62305-1336


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 17, 2010)

That is exactly what I was thinking. haha Cool looking smoker.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a really cool looking smoker.


----------



## craiger (Mar 17, 2010)

Seems like $200 split between 4 guys is a pretty cheap price to pay for your friends generosity!


----------



## nickelmore (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I saw these a few years back in a Budweiser promo/gift catalog on an airline in a catalog my oldest boy gets from Anheuser I will ask him after work.


----------

